# Πριν την επισκευή... > Ερωτήσεις & Συμβουλές >  Flux και Σολντερίνη

## Jimakos_Sn

Λοιπόν έψαξα και βρήκα αρκετές συζητήσεις στο φόρουμ και βλέπω οτι ο καθένας έλεγε διαφορετικά πράγματα για το τι είναι flux και τι σολντερίνη.
Επειδή πήγα σήμερα σε ένα κατάστημα ηλεκτρονικών και όταν ρώτησα τι διαφορά έχουν αυτά τα δύο μεταξύ τους αρχίσαν οι διαστημικές εξηγήσεις
και οι εξυπνακισμοί, θα ήθελα όποιος μπορεί να φωτίσει τους παρακάτω τομείς.

1) Το να βουτάμε το κολλητήρι στη σολντερίνη απαγορεύεται δια ροπάλου για όλες τις μύτες (καδμίου και χαλκού) ή μόνο για της μύτες χαλκού? Προκαλείται διάβρωση και γι αυτό απαγορεύεται?
2) Η σολντερίνη διαβρώνει το μέταλλο που θέλουμε να κολλήσουμε με αποτέλεσμα να "πιάσει" ευκολότερα η κόλληση? Ή απλά μεταφέρει την θερμότητα ομοιόμορφα στο μέταλλο?
3) Το flux είναι ένα "νεότερο" είδος σολντερίνης που δεν προκαλεί διαβρώσεις? 
4) Υπάρχει flux υγρό και flux σε gel , ή το gel flux είναι η σολντερίνη?
5) Για reflow σε BGA chip κάνει μόνο No Clean υγρό flux επειδή δεν αφήνει κατάλοιπα που προκαλούν χωρητικότητες/αγωγιμότητα ή κάνει και το gel flux? (επειδή με το reflow θα μείνει αναγκαστικά κάτω απο το BGA)
6) Αν μπορεί κάποιος ας πει τι ουσίες περιέχει το καθένα τους και με ποιόν τρόπο ακριβώς βοηθάνε στην κόλληση/αποκόλληση.

----------


## cloud_constructor

και να συμπληρωσω και εγω μια ερωτηση ακομα: To no clean flux σε υγρη μορφη ακουσα οτι "χαλαει" μετα απο καποιο καιρο , ξερει κανενας αν υσχιει κατι τετοιο?και αν ναι μετα απο ποσο καιρο

Παντως δημητρη με σιγουρια μπορω να σου πω οτι το κλασσικο κιτρινο εχει ενα κακο ελατωμα να αφηνει τρελα καταλοιπα πισω του (αρα και αγωγημοτητες κ τετοια) οποτε σιγουρα δε κανει για bga.Τωρα για διαυρωση αγωγων πανω στη πλακετα δεν εχω παρατηρισει ποτε σε αρχαες κατασκευες αλλα ειχαν και κατι αγωγους ΝΑ με το συμπαθειο.

πολυ ωραιο θεμα!

----------


## Jimakos_Sn

http://www.ebay.com/itm/220950440078...84.m1438.l2649
To RMA-223 της AMTECH χρησιμοποιώ για bga. Είναι λάθος?

----------


## marioland

> http://www.ebay.com/itm/220950440078...84.m1438.l2649
> To RMA-223 της AMTECH χρησιμοποιώ για bga. Είναι λάθος?


Χρησιμοποιεις  το κινεζικο AMTECH ?  Εισαι ικανοποιημενος απο αυτο για  χρησεις BGA  ειχε καλα αποτελεσματα?

ΤΑ flux pen (μαρκαδορακια )  γραφουν οτι εχουν διαρκεια ζωης 2 χρονια. 
Στα υπολοιπα 1 χρονο. 
amtech.jpg

----------


## Phatt

Τελικα παιδια θα εξηγησει κανεις και σε εμας τους απλους θνητους που κανουμε κατα κυριο λογο κολλησεις τρυπας πως μπορει να μας βοηθησει αυτο το υλικο;

----------


## ts0gl1s

http://translate.google.gr/translate...26prmd%3Dimvns

----------

wow (15-02-12)

----------


## lynx

> 1) Το να βουτάμε το κολλητήρι στη σολντερίνη απαγορεύεται δια ροπάλου για όλες τις μύτες (καδμίου και χαλκού) ή μόνο για της μύτες χαλκού? Προκαλείται διάβρωση και γι αυτό απαγορεύεται?
> 2) Η σολντερίνη διαβρώνει το μέταλλο που θέλουμε να κολλήσουμε με αποτέλεσμα να "πιάσει" ευκολότερα η κόλληση? Ή απλά μεταφέρει την θερμότητα ομοιόμορφα στο μέταλλο?
> 3) Το flux είναι ένα "νεότερο" είδος σολντερίνης που δεν προκαλεί διαβρώσεις? 
> 4) Υπάρχει flux υγρό και flux σε gel , ή το gel flux είναι η σολντερίνη?
> 5) Για reflow σε BGA chip κάνει μόνο No Clean υγρό flux επειδή δεν αφήνει κατάλοιπα που προκαλούν χωρητικότητες/αγωγιμότητα ή κάνει και το gel flux? (επειδή με το reflow θα μείνει αναγκαστικά κάτω απο το BGA)
> 6) Αν μπορεί κάποιος ας πει τι ουσίες περιέχει το καθένα τους και με ποιόν τρόπο ακριβώς βοηθάνε στην κόλληση/αποκόλληση.



δεν ξέρω γιατί δεν απαντάει κανείς άλλος μόνο δώθηκε ενα λινκ χωρίς πολλά πολλά...  :Unsure: 

1) ποιός ο λόγος να βουτήξης το κολλητήρι στην "σολντερίνη"? για τον καθαρισμό της μύτης έχουμε
το σφουγγαράκι το οποιο έχουμε βρέξει με νερό!!

2) Η "σολντερίνη" καθαρίζει το μέταλλο απο τις οξειδώσεις και βοηθάει στην ρευστότητα της
κόλλησης για να έχουμε ενα σωστό αποτέλεσμα.

3) το flux οπως λεει και link ειναι το όνομα των χημικών για την χρήση που αναφερθηκε στο 2.

4) ναι υπάρχει υγρό flux και flux σε gel για χρήση με smd.

5) για BGA θέλει το καλύτερο flux του κόσμου!! με ένδειξη για την συγκεκριμένη χρήση, 
και όχι μόνο για να μην μένουν κατάλοιπα! πχ ενα aggressive flux που προορίζεται για 
συγκόλλιση καλωδίων μπορεί άνετα να σου φάει το solder resist γύρω απο τα pads του bga 
ιδιαίτερα στην πλακέτα, επίσεις υπάρχουν και άλλοι λόγοι.

6) η βάση για τα περισσότερα flux ειναι το κολοφώνιο και όπως αναφέρει το live-pedia 
"Στερεό κίτρινο κατακάθι από την απόσταξη της ρητίνης διάφορων κωνοφόρων δέντρων"
υπάρχουν όμως και άλλων ειδών flux με διαφορετική σύσταση.

----------


## Jimakos_Sn

Υπάρχει δηλαδή περίπτωση μετά απο reflow με κακο flux να μην δουλεύει η πλακέτα λόγω των καταλοίπων?

----------


## lynx

> Υπάρχει δηλαδή περίπτωση μετά απο reflow με κακο flux να μην δουλεύει η πλακέτα λόγω των καταλοίπων?



κανονικά δεν πρέπει να υπάρχει ίχνος flux κάτω απο το bga..

----------


## picdev

επικασσιτέρωση πλακέτας με κόλληση γίνεται με σολντερινη, μπορεί να γίνει και με flux?
Πάντως είδα και σολτερίνη της weller, δημιουργεί και αυτή προβλήματα?

----------


## babylonx

> κανονικά δεν πρέπει να υπάρχει ίχνος flux κάτω απο το bga..


Και πως θα γίνει αυτό; Αφού βάζουμε μια μικρή ποσότητα καλής ποιότητας no-clean flux πριν ξανακολλήσουμε το τσιπ.




> επικασσιτέρωση πλακέτας με κόλληση γίνεται με σολντερινη, μπορεί να γίνει και με flux?
> Πάντως είδα και σολτερίνη της weller, δημιουργεί και αυτή προβλήματα?


Η σολντερίνη είναι ένα κακής ποιότητας φτηνό flux. Είναι πολύ ισχυρό και διαβρωτικό μέχρι αηδίας. Αυτό όμως δε σε πειράζει όταν κάνεις χοντρές κολλήσεις με κολλητήρι γιατί το χρησιμοποιείς και μετά αφαιρείς εύκολα τα κατάλοιπα με αλκοόλη, ασετόν, nitro ή και ότι άλλο διαλυτικό μπορείς να βρεις που διαλύει τα flux.

Άρα ναι, μπορείς να κάνεις επικασσιτέρωση με καλό flux αλλά είναι υπερβολή.

Η σολντερίνη της weller δε νομίζω ότι είναι τίποτα σόι.. Είναι σολντερίνη και δε παύει να είναι ένα φτηνό ισχυρό flux.

----------


## thanosgen

Παιδιά απο όσα διάβασα στο φορουμ κατέληξα οτι πρέπει να αγοράσω αυτό:

http://uk.farnell.com/ersa/fmkan-32-...lean/dp/874681

για να ξεκολλάω τα BGA.

και αυτό για να κολλάω τις μπαλλίτσες:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Amtech-BGA...item27ca0650ce



Να τα αγοράσω? Κάνουν αυτά για reflow reballing και αν όχι ποιά έχετε να μου προτείνεται?

----------


## toni31

Να ξέρεις μόνο οτι παίζουν και μαϊμού Συνημμένο Αρχείο 34807Συνημμένο Αρχείο 34808

----------


## windmill82

τελικα για την επανακολληση του BGA στην πλακετα χρειαζομαστε ενα no clean flux το οποιο ειναι σε υγρη μορφη ωστε να μην αφησει καταλοιπα μετα την κολληση. Θα μπορουσε καποιος να μας προτεινει ενα υγρο no clean flux το οποιο εχει δοκιμασει και ειναι ευχαριστημενος?

----------


## TONYGAL

http://www.ebay.com/itm/20ml-No-Clea...item1c29d572f1
αλλα εγω και το 223 που βάζω τις amtech μετα απο τοσες προσπαθειες κανω δουλεια..

----------


## hawk67

Καλησπερα σας και Καλη Χρονια

Μπορεί κάποιος να μου υποδειξει link (καταστημα στην Ελλαδα)για αγορα παστας σολντερινης. 
Μιλαω για παστα η οποια θα απλωθει πανω στα stencil και με θερμο αερα μετατρεπωνται σε καλαϊ (μπιλιες)

Ευχαριστω

----------

